# eye drops - how to hold your rat?



## ATez (May 5, 2009)

How do you hold your rat when giving him eye drops? Turns out Crank came up with an eye infection which might have been caused by his old respiratory infection thta never went away 100% so he's back on a lower dose of these medications + eye drops. I just have no idea how to old him down in a way he won't feel too terrified. It's sad because he started running around loose just a week ago. 

Some pictures along with explanation would be very nice too! Thanks!

His heart beat is also irregular. Something tells me he's gonna need med for a life time.
This is weird 'cause some time ago i saw things about a sickness that's rare and deadly (i mean on a human) where your immune system is pretty much crap and whenever you get sick you could die and go into a cardiac arrest because your heart muscles on top of that are weak. If you are not on med for the rest of your life you die. It make me think "Omg! Is that what rats get??"


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

This any good for you? Google has the answer to everything 

http://www.ehow.com/how_2309261_apply-ointment-pet-rats-eye.html

Just do what seems to work best for you.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I prefer ointment to drops anyday myself, but I hold rat in lap facing away from me. Put hand over head, open eye, put drop in and close eye to spread it around. I also do this with ointment. Is it veterinary eyedrops?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Is it veterinary eyedrops?


Second that question.

But for the purpose of the thread, I place the rat in my palm and dip the tip of my finger in something yummy. While they are busy licking it off, I apply the drop/ointment


----------



## ATez (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone! 
It was easier to keep him still after wraping him up like a burrito rat but i'm still having some trouble keeping his eye open.
I wouldn't wanna hurt him or squish him down too much.

And yes, the drops are prescribed by a vet.


----------

